# I think one of my RBP's is Pregnaunt(sp)?



## BOOTLIP (Aug 23, 2003)

The problem is, is it even possible because the piranha is only about 3 1/2 - 4 " long. Here is a pic!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Piranhas usually dont become sexually mature until 6" and up. So there is no possibility that your p is full of eggs. It looks like it might have an internal blockage if its stomach has been like that for several days. But if you just fed them today, it should go away in no time.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Piranhas usually dont become sexually mature until 6" and up. So there is no possibility that your p is full of eggs. It looks like it might have an internal blockage if its stomach has been like that for several days. But if you just fed them today, it should go away in no time.








































Females do not carry their young - only eggs that must combine with sperm from a male. What have you been feeding them. Looks like one fat little piggy. If it's been like that for a while, you might want to bump the temp up some or even place into a separate tank and not feed till it's tummy defates a bit.


----------



## BOOTLIP (Aug 23, 2003)

Well he/she is the most aggressive(by far) of all 4 of them when it comes to feeding! And he/she is the smallest of the 4 but yet is ALWAYS the first to take down what ever i put in the tank. And i remembered today that last night he ate 2 pieces of cooked shrimp and a big ass feeder comet along with the shrimp he ate this morning. So now im sure he was just "bloated" from piging out. Thanks for the help anyway!


----------

